# TV offers 'instant' reruns - on DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Christian Science Monitor:

*TV offers 'instant' reruns - on DVD*

During the summer hiatus on new network TV comedies or dramas, it's easier than ever to choose your own reruns. That's because TV shows are booming on the DVD market.

Every week, new and old shows roll out on shiny discs as studios open their vaults and production houses put the finishing touches on recent series. Shelves at DVD outlets now include everything from Lucille Ball sitcoms and "The Cosby Show" to "Roseanne" and "Law & Order."

FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

